# Artichokes



## QuickSilver (Jul 18, 2015)

I've really been enjoying them this year..  Usually I stuff them with a lemony couscous stuffing... or sometimes a bread stuffing.   Went to Marianos today and found some beautiful long stemmed artichokes.. the stem is about a foot long!!  Never cooked the stems, but seems a shame to waste them..  How do you cook and eat your artichokes?   What do you do with the stem?


----------



## imp (Jul 18, 2015)

Have you ever seen them growing? Once, my wife and I returning from dining out, driving through the outskirts of west Phoenix where there are always hundreds of acres of various crops planted, we spotted these strange-looking tall plants, almost resembling from a distance, pineapples! Stopped to look closer: she recognized them as artichokes, I could not, had no idea what an artichoke was! The field was perhaps 20 acres or more, thousands of plants.    imp


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 18, 2015)

No.. I never have...  I just like to eat them..  One medium choke has only 60 calories... and no cholesterol.


----------



## Cookie (Jul 18, 2015)

http://www.oceanmist.com/artichokes/cooking-long-stem-artichokes/

this site shows a little video on cooking them, including stems.  Not bad.


----------

